# language schools in Playa del Carmen



## mexicoella (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a good spanish school in Playa, I moved here last month and I speak traveller spanish but need to improve quickly! I can only find info on the big schools which I find are more suitable for home stays and don't suit my time frame, I'd prefer lessons in the afternoon. Can anyone recommend a good one? First post, thanks x


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I have heard that International House Riviera Maya and Solexico are good.


----------



## gulfbay0 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Espanol School*



Belizegirl said:


> I have heard that International House Riviera Maya and Solexico are good.


I have been to IH Riviera Maya. I spent I think 5 weeks there. Very friendly and comfortable. I would recommend IH since its all i know about. Im coming back for more class soon.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Look at intheroo, you will find education once you go into the directory.


----------

